# Πουρνό πουρνό, ο νους της στο πορνό



## bernardina (Jan 22, 2013)

Καλέ, πού πήγε ο νους σας, για όνομα;! :woot:

Μήπως εκεί που πρωτοπήγε και ο δικός μου όταν συναπάντησα για πρώτη φορά τον όρο foodporn;

Μα τι δουλειά έχει το φαγητό με το πορνό; Enter famous scene. Και τίνος φαεινή ιδέα ήταν να παντρέψει γλωσσικά αυτά τα δύο; no pun intented.
Τουλάχιστον εδώ γνωρίζουμε τον αυτουργό και δεν είναι άλλος από την feminist critic Rosalind Coward  η οποία in her 1984 book Female Desire[4]... she writes: "Cooking food and presenting it beautifully is an act of servitude. It is a way of expressing affection through a gift... That we should aspire to produce perfectly finished and presented food is a symbol of a willing and enjoyable participation in servicing others. *Food pornography exactly sustains these meanings relating to the preparation of food.* The kinds of picture used always repress the process of production of a meal. They are always beautifully lit, often touched up." 

Βέβαια, πιο κάτω υπάρχει και ο ισχυρισμός ότι _Another possible meaning is referring to the attractiveness and presentation style of some cooking show hosts, such as Nigella Lawson. Lawson has become renowned for her flirtatious manner of presentation, and the perceived overt sexuality of her presentation style has led to her being labelled by several commentators as the "queen of food porn"._
Give it to me, girl! What's _it? _But... food orgasm, of course! What else?

Εν πάση περιπτώσει, ως εδώ όλα καλά or not. Άλλωστε, η σχέση φαγητού - σεξ δεν είναι κάτι νέο ως αντίληψη. Αρκεί να σκεφτούμε τη σοκολάτα κορίτσια :) Οι κύριοι μπορούν να προσθέσουν τα σχόλια που τους αφορούν, αν έχουν τα κότσια.
Όμως τι δουλειά έχει η λέξη porn ως δεύτερο συνθετικό φαινομενικά άσχετων πραγμάτων;

Παράδειγμα, γιατί αυτός ο τυπάκος έχει ονομάσει το μπλογκ του abandoned porn;. Για εγκαταλελειμμένα κτήρια μιλάει. Πού κολλάει το πορνό;

Κι αυτή η κοπελιά, γιατί έχει βαφτίσει το δικό της interiors porn, ενώ το μόνο που κάνει είναι να μαζεύει ωραίες φωτογραφίες με εσωτερικά σπιτιών; Ούτε καν η ίδια δεν είναι στη φωτογραφία αριστερά, παρά μια άσχετη χυμώδης ξανθιά (το αποκάλυψε η ίδια σε κάποιον ανώνυμο αναγνώστη κάποτε).

Ακόμα και βιβλιοθήκες; Και μην πάει ο νους σας σε πιπεράτες σκηνές ανάμεσα σε στοίβες σκονισμένων βιβλίων με πρωταγωνίστρια την ωραία βιβλιοθηκάριο, εντάξει; Εδώ μιλάμε για _βιβλιοθήκες._ Μόνο.;)

Και τούτοι εδώ τι σκέφτονταν όταν αποφάσισαν να βγουν στον κόσμο με την ετικέτα design porn; Με το _ντιζάιν _ασχολούνται!

Όμως, εκεί που θα την πατήσετε χειρότερα αν ο νους σας είναι στο πονηρό, είναι όταν θα μπείτε εδώ που η ταμπέλα γράφει photographyporn. Δεν είναι παρά μια απλή συλλογή φωτογραφιών τύπου Πολαρόιντ στο Instagram.

Χμ... Σιγά σιγά αρχίζω να καταλαβαίνω. 

Πρώτη πιθανότητα: η λέξη porn ως κράχτης. Άλλωστε κι εγώ κάτι παρόμοιο δεν έκανα βάζοντας τον συγκεκριμένο τίτλο στο συγκεκριμένο νήμα; Αναρωτιέμαι, όμως: κάποιος που μπαίνει σε μια διεύθυνση αναζητώντας αυτό που του προσφέρει ένα κανονικό πορνοσάιτ, πόσες πιθανότητες έχει να ασχοληθεί με την ερζάτς πραμάτεια που διαθέτουν τα ανωτέρω καταστήματα; Να παραμείνει, να πατήσει τους λίκνους με τις διαφημίσεις κλπ; Μήπως καμία;
Άρα, μήπως με τη λέξη porn απλώς υπονοείται η ακραία ηδονή, η απόλυτη απόλαυση που προκαλεί σε έναν ρέκτη του είδους ένα τέτοιο μπλογκ ή σάιτ;
Ή μήπως είναι απλός μιμητισμός πάνω σε έναν καινούργιο κώδικα που έχει αρχίσει να εξαπλώνεται;

My kingdom for a porn an answer. :)


----------



## Marinos (Jan 22, 2013)

Μάι του σεντς: εγώ λέω ότι υπονοεί την _ηδονοβλεπτική_ ηδονή. Δεν είναι η δική μου βιβλιοθήκη έτσι, αλλά μ' αρέσει να βλέπω βιβλιοθήκες· δεν μαγειρεύω ποτέ έτσι, αλλά μ' αρέσει να βλέπω να μαγειρεύουν· το σπίτι μου το νοικιάζω επιπλωμένο, αλλά μ' αρέσει να βλέπω ντιζαϊνάτα σαλόνια άλλων. Και όλα αυτά, επιπλέον, τα _κρυφο_βλέπω ωσεί ματάκιας.


----------



## crystal (Jan 22, 2013)

Πάντως ένα από τα αγαπημένα μου γκρουπ στο φατσοβιβλίο είναι το Book Porn, όπου βασικά ξερογλειφόμαστε βλέποντας γαμάτες βιβλιοθήκες. Όπως τα λέει ο Μαρίνος, δηλαδή.


----------



## Cadmian (Jan 22, 2013)

Και earthporn, techporn, gunporn (με την ίδια ακριβώς λογική, καμία σχέση με σκληρή τσόντα), και πάρα πολλά άλλα ακόμα. Η αλήθεια είναι κάπου μεταξύ στην τελευταία παράγραφο της Μπερναντίνας και στην παρατήρηση του Μαρίνου: Ο λάτρης μπορεί να συμμετέχει και ενεργά (από κάπου προκύπτει εξάλλου το περιεχόμενο) ή μπορεί απλά να ξερογλείφεται με τα ετοιματζίδικα. 

Τώρα το αν κάποιος ψάχνει για τσόντες και στην πορεία κολλήσει με αυτού του είδους την θέαση, αυτό έχει να κάνει με το πόσο έξυπνα έχει ταγκάρει λέξεις-κλειδιά έτσι ώστε να εμφανίζεται στις αναζητήσεις. Τίποτα δεν αποκλείεται.

Επίσης, υπάρχει κι ένας θεμελιώδης ιντερνετικός νόμος που ισχύει σχεδόν στο 100% των περιπτώσεων: Δεν έχει σημασία τι έχεις σκεφτεί, αλλά σίγουρα κάπου θα υπάρχει μία τσόντα που θα το περιλαμβάνει. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι κάποιοι απλά αποφασίσανε να παίξουν με το τι συνιστά πορνογραφία ή όχι, ζήτημα ακανθώδες που δεν περιλαμβάνει εύκολες και on the fly απαντήσεις και προσδιορισμούς.


----------



## nickel (Jan 22, 2013)

Θα συνεισφέρω έναν ορισμό (από το ODE) και μια κλασική σκηνή γαστροπορνό από τον _Τομ Τζόουνς_ του Φίλντινγκ.


*porn*
[...]
[in combination or with modifier] television programmes, magazine, books, etc. that are regarded as emphasizing the sensuous or sensational aspects of a non-sexual subject and stimulating a compulsive interest in their audience: _like much of the country, I drool over gastro-porn on telly_


----------



## Cadmian (Jan 22, 2013)

Για το καθαρά μεταφραστικό του ζητήματος, μία λύση θα ήταν η προσθήκη της πορνογραφίας σαν δεύτερο συνθετικό, χωρίς ενωτικό. Π.χ. γεωπορνογραφία, τεχνοπορνογραφία, βιβλιοπορνογραφία κ.ο.κ. Κττμγ, αναδεικνύει περισσότερο το σατιρικό του όλου πράγματος, αν και ενδέχεται να μην ταιριάζει σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις (ή να δημιουργεί μακρινάρια που ναι μεν έχουν πλάκα να τα διαβάζεις, αλλά δεν τα προφέρεις με τίποτα).


----------



## nickel (Jan 22, 2013)

Το _σατιρικό_, έτσι; Όχι το _σατυρικό_, γιατί θα γυρίσουμε στο σκληρό πορνό έτσι.


----------



## bernardina (Jan 22, 2013)

All time classic Babette. :)


----------



## Cadmian (Jan 22, 2013)

nickel said:


> Το _σατιρικό_, έτσι; Όχι το _σατυρικό_, γιατί θα γυρίσουμε στο σκληρό πορνό έτσι.



Ω, όπως τη βρίσκει ο καθένας...


----------



## Themis (Jan 22, 2013)

Εκτός από την _ηδονοβλεψία_ ας αναφέρουμε και το _οφθαλμόλουτρο._


----------



## bernardina (Jan 22, 2013)

Themis said:


> Εκτός από την _ηδονοβλεψία_ ας αναφέρουμε και το _οφθαλμόλουτρο._


:up:....


----------



## SBE (Jan 22, 2013)

Μπράβο Θέμη, αυτό σκεφτόμουνα κι εγώ. Βιβλιοφθαλμόλουτρο, γλυκοφθαλμόλουτρο, κτιριοφθαλμόλουτρο κλπ. 

Νίκελ, gastro-porn εκ του _γαστρονομία_ και πορνογραφία δεν θα το μετάφραζα γαστροπορνό, διότι γάστρα και γαστρονομία δεν είναι το ίδιο στα ελληνικά.


----------



## Earion (Jan 22, 2013)

Εγώ, που η τύχη θέλησε να γίνω πριν από εσάς αποδέκτης της ονειρεμένης φωτογραφικής συλλογής με τις βιβλιοθήκες, μένω αποσβολωμένος, κι αφήνομαι με τα σάλια να πλημμυρίζουν επικίνδυνα τη στοματική μου κοιλότητα. Συνεισφέρω μόνο την εξής λεπτομέρεια, για χάρη της ευκρίνειας του ορισμού: η ηδονοβλεψία προσφέρει το υποκατάστατο, την ερζάτς ηδονή. Όπου το υποκατάστατο της ηδονής γίνεται ηδονή του υποκατάστατου.

Μπερναρντίνα, μετά από αυτό μας χρωστάς βραδιές γνήσιας διατροφολαγνικής ηδονής, όχι υποκατάστατης, έτσι;


----------



## bernardina (Jan 22, 2013)

Earion said:


> Μπερναρντίνα, μετά από αυτό μας χρωστάς βραδιές γνήσιας διατροφολαγνικής ηδονής, όχι υποκατάστατης, έτσι;



Έτσι! ;)


----------



## Cadmian (Jan 22, 2013)

Το παρακάτω λίνκι αποτελεί σπάνια περίπτωση που εκπληρώνει σχεδόν όλα τα χαρακτηριστικά που αναφέρθηκαν αρχικά: Inside the American brothel.


----------



## Themis (Jan 22, 2013)

Cadmian said:


> Inside the American brothel.


Μετά λένε οι υποκριτές για φιλελευθεροποίηση, ελεύθερο ανταγωνισμό και άλλες παρλαπίπες. Προσέξατε τις τιμές;


----------



## SBE (Jan 22, 2013)

Tις προσέξαμε και διαπιστώσαμε ότι είμαστε σε λάθος κλάδο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 27, 2013)

Revenge porn (πρόσφατα, στη Λεξιλογία...)

Poverty porn: Όταν το ΕΣΡ ανακάλυψε το poverty porn (άρθρο σε ιστολόγιο, που προτείνει την απόδοση _εκπόρνευση της φτώχιας_ και εισάγει επίσης τη λεξιπλασία _τρομακτικάριος_): [...] οι Τρομακτικάριοι έχουν ξεμυτίσει πάλι από τα γεφύρια τους. Τους δελέασε καθώς φαίνεται μια πρόσφατη υπόδειξη εκ μέρους του Εθνικού Συμβουλίου Ραδιοτηλεόρασης (ΕΣΡ), η οποία λέγεται ότι απαγορεύει στα κανάλια να προβάλλουν εικόνες από 'φτωχούς και άστεγους'. [...]


----------



## Cadmian (Feb 23, 2013)

Map porn.



(Το αντέγραψε ένας αντμίν από εδώ.)


----------



## Themis (Feb 23, 2013)

Σηκώνεσαι από το κρεβάτι με αταλάντευτη αποφασιστικότητα για μια παραγωγική ημέρα που θα λιανίσει το βουνό των του-ντου (ναι, καλά) κι έρχεται ο Κάδμιος και σε βάζει να μελετάς χάρτες υποψήφιους για Όσκαρ άχρηστης πληροφορίας της ημέρας, αλλά κι άλλους (καταραμένε χάρτη 31 της τελευταίας παγετώδους εποχής και του προβληματισμού για την ακριβή θέση της Μεσοποταμίας σε σχέση με το παγοκάλυμμα), κι έτσι διατηρείται η παράδοση και αρχίζεις μιαν ακόμα ημέρα με ευχάριστα μη παραγωγικό τρόπο. :angry:


----------



## bernardina (Feb 23, 2013)

Themis said:


> Σηκώνεσαι από το κρεβάτι με αταλάντευτη αποφασιστικότητα για μια παραγωγική ημέρα που θα λιανίσει το βουνό των του-ντου (ναι, καλά) κι έρχεται ο Κάδμιος και σε βάζει να μελετάς χάρτες υποψήφιους για Όσκαρ άχρηστης πληροφορίας της ημέρας, αλλά κι άλλους (καταραμένε χάρτη 31 της τελευταίας παγετώδους εποχής και του προβληματισμού για την ακριβή θέση της Μεσοποταμίας σε σχέση με το παγοκάλυμμα), κι έτσι διατηρείται η παράδοση και αρχίζεις μιαν ακόμα ημέρα με ευχάριστα μη παραγωγικό τρόπο. :angry:


 Σ' ευχαριστώ που υπάρχεις.:wub::wub::wub:


----------

